
The Case Against Reality - probe
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/04/the-illusion-of-reality/479559/?single_page=true
======
probe
The full paper is here -
[http://www.cogsci.uci.edu/~ddhoff/ConsciousRealism2.pdf](http://www.cogsci.uci.edu/~ddhoff/ConsciousRealism2.pdf)

I particularly like his thinking around the section titled "3\. User
Interfaces". I'm new to this area, so would be curious if there are any good
rebuttals (or if this in general is not falsifiable)

------
joeblow9999
"It’s not that there’s a classical brain that does some quantum magic. It’s
that there’s no brain! "

Who can take this stuff seriously?

